# 544 cab bed replacement



## redlorry (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi 

I'm thinking of buying a 544 1990 which is missing the over cab drop down bed. Does anyone know if this is possible to replace. Thanks


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

The Hymer overhead beds are replaceable.

Unfortunately you don't say if you have the parts other than the wooden bed itself. I assisted in replacing a bed that was damaged in an accident. It was simply making the bed itself, having the mattress cut from memory foam and then assembling.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> The Hymer overhead beds are replaceable.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't say if you have the parts other than the wooden bed itself. I assisted in replacing a bed that was damaged in an accident. It was simply making the bed itself, having the mattress cut from memory foam and then assembling.


I think you are confusing the type of bed. The drop-down beds in Hymers are large , heavy metal framed ones and are definitely not a one man job to replace.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Are there cupboards there instead of the bed?


Hambiltons usually have a few pull downs in stock and may replace depending if doable or not.


Paul.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Quote "*I assisted in replacing a bed that was damaged in an accident"*.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I believe that the insertion of the metal framed drop down bed will entail the removal of the windscreen. Everything is doable - at a price. As has already been said, Hambiltons would be the ones to speak to.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Odd, what did the owners sleep on if the drop down bed isn't there? Mine (albeit a later model) has just a single bench seat to convert to a bed, and a very occasional bed conversion from the l-shaped seats. I can possibly understand not having the drop down bed on some models with a fixed rear bed, but in a 544' no!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike,
Our previous (first) van was a 2003 B544 and it had the drop down bed and a dinette consisting of two pairs of seats facing each other with the table (hinged off the side wall) in between. The table dropped down to sit between the seats, and with re-arranging the backrests it formed a compact "double" bed. It was one of the factory options at the time for the 544. It had seatbelts for 6 people, however, I think that it would be hard to keep within the 3500kg if all fully loaded up. We only had two of us on board, so no problem.

DavidL


----------



## redlorry (Mar 26, 2016)

*thanks*

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the information everyone. I think I'll give hambilton a call.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Just wondering if there was an option on the B544 to not have an over cab bed?

I think I have seen some A class Hymers without them.


----------

